# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Selain hobby koi, punya hobby apa lagi?

## budidjo

Hallo para koi-s, selain punya hobby piara koi, punya hobby apa lainnya? siapa tahu bisa bikin tambah dekat persaudaraan. :Becky:

----------


## e4gler4y

Saya hobby piara Arowana, baru2 ini mulai piara burung Cucak Rawa. Siapa tahu maen ke Bandung mau denger burung bernyanyi hehe..

----------


## budidjo

saya juga baru piara kenari...beli dua spy bisa saingan, ndak pernah berhenti bunyi. mau dikasih dua lg tp blm sempat ambil

----------


## asagita

Saya piara cupang, tanpa sengaja uda sampe 18 ekor :Bounce: 
Piara kura-kura indian star juga 2 ekor. Sama anak, sempat pelihara jangkrik beberapa bulan trus mati. Sempet pula dikasi nama sama anak: "Woli".... :Cool2: 
Mau piara burung, tapi takut ga sempet. Karena urusan ganti air cupang dan koi uda lumayan ribet.


Salam,

----------


## budidjo

> Saya piara cupang, tanpa sengaja uda sampe 18 ekor
> Piara kura-kura indian star juga 2 ekor. Sama anak, sempat pelihara jangkrik beberapa bulan trus mati. Sempet pula dikasi nama sama anak: "Woli"....
> Mau piara burung, tapi takut ga sempet. Karena urusan ganti air cupang dan koi uda lumayan ribet.
> 
> 
> Salam,



kalo cupang sering lomba  ggak ya, kalo juara harga bisa brp, coba kasih pakan koi, siapa tau bisa jadi besar, kyk ikan platy di kolam, ukuran 20 cm lbh

----------


## neutokoi

Kalo saya sih ada tambahan tabulampot...dua2nya hobi yg perlu kesabaran yg lumayan :Pray2: 

Tapi belakangan realised repot juga utk hobi2 yg semuanya 'hidup', sekali keluar kota ada resiko semua keok, baik koi maupun tanaman

----------


## f4is4l

Sepertinya banyak kesamaan ya, kalo saya selain koi ada arowana super red,burung (beo,murai batu n nuri irian, dulu ada cucakrawa,kakatua n kenari), plus 3 ekor kucing persia...tabulapot ok jg, tapi sekarang trubus expo keknya agak jarang. Kesimpulannya : Ikan + Burung + Pohon/tanaman hias + Kucing. katanya kalo hobi ikan biasanya pasti salah satunya hobi burung/kucing/tabulapot..bisa juga tidak..hehe.

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

jadi bingung nyebutin hobby nya, soalnya skr semua hoby nya jadi bisnis...hehe, tapi yg pasti skr di rumah ada peliharaan KOI, Burung merpati, Sapi friesh holstein ( sapi perah ), cacing jenis lumbricus rubellus utk mengkompos kotoran sapi nya..tanaman hias dari aglaonema, anthurium, dan florida beauty

----------


## irwanto

> Hallo para koi-s, selain punya hobby piara koi, punya hobby apa lainnya? siapa tahu bisa bikin tambah dekat persaudaraan.


selain koi,,, di rmh saya jg pelihara ayam serama om,,, sama ayam itu tuu,,,,tp ayam yg satu ini peliharanya di luar rmh,,,,,, :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sepertinya banyak kesamaan ya, kalo saya selain koi ada arowana super red,burung (beo,murai batu n nuri irian, dulu ada cucakrawa,kakatua n kenari), plus 3 ekor kucing persia...tabulapot ok jg, tapi sekarang trubus expo keknya agak jarang. Kesimpulannya : Ikan + Burung + Pohon/tanaman hias + Kucing. katanya kalo hobi ikan biasanya pasti salah satunya hobi burung/kucing/tabulapot..bisa juga tidak..hehe.


 Jangan lupa om, anjing juga ... hehehe...
Saya sekarang punya hobby dadakan, kumpulin info menarik dalam bentuk artikel, foto dan lain - lain yang berbau tentang koi. Saya mau menggagas majalah tentang hobi pelihara binatang pendamping koi, seperti: burung, kucing, anjing.... karena alasan seperti yang disebut om f4is4l ini. Ada yang berminat?

----------


## budidjo

> selain koi,,, di rmh saya jg pelihara ayam serama om,,, sama ayam itu tuu,,,,tp ayam yg satu ini peliharanya di luar rmh,,,,,,


wah yg ini hobbynya kelas berat..wkwkwk

----------


## bobo

hobby saya sepak bola dan bola basket, koi karena ada lahan dirumah dijadiin kolam tapi salah tukang jadi kayak bak mandi aja untung ikut kois ada filter tong biru yang cukup membantu

----------


## Silent_Forest

> selain koi,,, di rmh saya jg pelihara ayam serama om,,, sama ayam itu tuu,,,,tp ayam yg satu ini peliharanya di luar rmh,,,,,,


Ayam kampus ya om Wkwkwkwkwk




> Kalo saya sih ada tambahan tabulampot...dua2nya hobi yg perlu kesabaran yg lumayan
> 
> Tapi belakangan realised repot juga utk hobi2 yg semuanya 'hidup',  sekali keluar kota ada resiko semua keok, baik koi maupun  tanaman


Wah sama kita om, Selain hobby koi, saya juga hobby tabulampot, di rumah dah ada 25 jenis tabulampot, rumah jadi adem he...

----------


## Kaibutsu

kalo saya hobby sama anjing beagle, hehe lucu soalnya. sama hobby mancing di laut.

----------


## dina prima

1. Koi.
2. Reading n Books Hunting.
3. Adventure.

----------


## toto

ikutan ya, om..
kalo saya selain koi baru beberapa bulan ini hobby koleksi bonsai...yg kecil2 aja sih..emang dibutuhkan waktu dan kesabaran yang ckup menantang untuk hobby2 ini. selain itu ada 2 kenari..lumayan udah pada berkicau

----------


## f4is4l

> selain koi,,, di rmh saya jg pelihara ayam serama om,,, sama ayam itu tuu,,,,tp ayam yg satu ini peliharanya di luar rmh,,,,,,


 Di upload dong om, contoh ayam yang di luar.. :Gossip:

----------


## klbid

> jadi bingung nyebutin hobby nya, soalnya skr semua hoby nya jadi bisnis...hehe, tapi yg pasti skr di rumah ada peliharaan KOI, Burung merpati,


burung merpatinya buat aduan atau buat di ternak ?

----------


## ADI KOI

wahh hobi2nya masih berkaitan dengan mahluk
hidup yah om2 semua, ada yg hobi main musik atau olahraga gitu ga? jd mungkin bisa diadain acara rutin misal ngeband bareng atau main futsal bareng gitu.. ::  hehe

----------


## shreddymaster

ikutan yah :

1. futsal
2. nge-band ( saya gitaris )  :: 
3. maen game  ::

----------


## tupai

selain koi? Airsoft gun, Cycling, lain2: ada juga Betta (cupang), ikan mas koki.. sama makan hehehe :-p

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

> burung merpatinya buat aduan atau buat di ternak ?


Merpati buat menghias kebun belakang rumah aja om..

----------


## neutokoi

> Ayam kampus ya om Wkwkwkwkwk
> 
> 
> Wah sama kita om, Selain hobby koi, saya juga hobby tabulampot, di rumah dah ada 25 jenis tabulampot, rumah jadi adem he...


Wah...sama kita, ada tabulampot yg agak 'antik' nggak om?

----------


## irwanto

kyk wktu sma dulu waktu ya,,,ngisi nama,,alamat,,,, hobby,,,bedanya ini cita2 koq ga di tanya,,,,



> Di upload dong om, contoh ayam yang di luar..


bung faisal,,,,pengennya upload,,,takutnya tar malah disuruh pm ama suhu2  ,,,minta list,,, :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## sgotama

> Jangan lupa om, anjing juga ... hehehe...
> Saya sekarang punya hobby dadakan, kumpulin info menarik dalam bentuk artikel, foto dan lain - lain yang berbau tentang koi. Saya mau menggagas majalah tentang hobi pelihara binatang pendamping koi, seperti: burung, kucing, anjing.... karena alasan seperti yang disebut om f4is4l ini. Ada yang berminat?


Minat aja om....seneng saya sama hal2 yang informatif....

klo junior senengnya selain koi: Anjing (dirumah ada German Shepherd sama Labrador Retriever), Arwana Super Red sama Leopard Gecko.

----------


## budidjo

ini hobby saya: 
pagi2 bangun tidur bersihin kandang burung kenari
trs dengerin audio sambil baca koran
abis itu kalo ada waktu foto2 pemandangan
sorenya main tennis, kadang2 main ping pong

----------


## klbid

> wahh hobi2nya masih berkaitan dengan mahluk
> hidup yah om2 semua, ada yg hobi main musik atau olahraga gitu ga? jd mungkin bisa diadain acara rutin misal ngeband bareng atau main futsal bareng gitu.. hehe


hobinya tidur om...  :Biggrin:

----------


## asagita

> kalo cupang sering lomba  ggak ya, kalo juara harga bisa brp, coba kasih pakan koi, siapa tau bisa jadi besar, kyk ikan platy di kolam, ukuran 20 cm lbh


Om, saya ga pernah ikutan lomba. Habis males dan ga suka dengan kesibukan di lomba. Saya cuma penikmat ikan saja.

Bole coba tuh pakan koi yah! Pakan punya saya ukuran M, jadi digerus dikit kali yah. Kasihnya ke cupang jenis giant, uda bakat gede jadi tambah gede. Mudah2an saingin platy-nya om Budijo. Ide bagus neh :Thumb: 

Salam,

----------


## klbid

> Om, saya ga pernah ikutan lomba. Habis males dan ga suka dengan kesibukan di lomba. Saya cuma penikmat ikan saja.
> 
> Bole coba tuh pakan koi yah! Pakan punya saya ukuran M, jadi digerus dikit kali yah. Kasihnya ke cupang jenis giant, uda bakat gede jadi tambah gede. Mudah2an saingin platy-nya om Budijo. Ide bagus neh
> 
> Salam,


platynya om budijo gede.
cupangnya om andreas gede.
punya saya juga gede lho...  ::

----------


## klbid

maksudnya ikan komet saya... he..he..he...

----------


## dchristiaan

ber-sepeda ... haheahaha tp dah lama sepeda di gantung disamping kolam ... hehehe..

----------


## William Pantoni



----------


## ipan

saat ini KOI om..dulu road race (1991-2001) di suzuki terahir di daytona surabaya.. naik sepedah jarang jg..traveling habis maried dah enggak..jadi saat ini koi aja om..

----------


## ADI KOI

> ikutan yah :
> 
> 1. futsal
> 2. nge-band ( saya gitaris ) 
> 3. maen game


wah boleh nih bikin band koi-s.. hehhe, saya drum om, maksudnya saya drummer bukan drum.. :: 

Futsal juga oke nih..

----------


## abm

> wah boleh nih bikin band koi-s.. hehhe, saya drum om, maksudnya saya drummer bukan drum..
> 
> Futsal juga oke nih..


ane juga hobby FOTSAL...Om... boleh nih kapan kapan footsal bareng... hehehe...
trus hobby AQUASCAPE.. juga... (yaahh masih ikan2 juga ujungnya.. hehehe)  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## shreddymaster

> wah boleh nih bikin band koi-s.. hehhe, saya drum om, maksudnya saya drummer bukan drum..
> 
> Futsal juga oke nih..


boleh juga tuh ide nya.. ayo siapa yang bisa nyanyi. maen bas, kibord.....???

----------


## mrbunta

> ber-sepeda ... haheahaha tp dah lama sepeda di gantung disamping kolam ... hehehe..


 ayo mbecak lagiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mrbunta

> saat ini KOI om..dulu road race (1991-2001) di suzuki terahir di daytona surabaya.. naik sepedah jarang jg..traveling habis maried dah enggak..jadi saat ini koi aja om..


 wuahhhhhhhh bisa sekali sekali nostalgia donggg. speda ku masih ada nih. stnk nya ilang. hehehehehe

----------


## mrbunta

> ane juga hobby FOTSAL...Om... boleh nih kapan kapan footsal bareng... hehehe...
> trus hobby AQUASCAPE.. juga... (yaahh masih ikan2 juga ujungnya.. hehehe)


 wuihhhhhhhhhh aquascapeee. same. tapi udah bubar. males ngurus

----------


## mrbunta

> ikutan ya, om..
> kalo saya selain koi baru beberapa bulan ini hobby koleksi bonsai...yg kecil2 aja sih..emang dibutuhkan waktu dan kesabaran yang ckup menantang untuk hobby2 ini. selain itu ada 2 kenari..lumayan udah pada berkicau


 bonsaiiii. uihhhhhhhh ada teman nya nih sekarang .
hehehe punya koleksi ape aja om

----------


## klbid

> wuahhhhhhhh bisa sekali sekali nostalgia donggg. speda ku masih ada nih. stnk nya ilang. hehehehehe


emang sepeda pakai stnk om ?
sim nya masih punya ?
sim D atau sim E atau sim F.....

----------


## repak69

selain hoby koi saya hobi main basket, sama koleksi jersey basket....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> emang sepeda pakai stnk om ?
> sim nya masih punya ?
> sim D atau sim E atau sim F.....


 kan road race. ya speda motor. hehehehehehe

----------


## klbid

> kan road race. ya speda motor. hehehehehehe


oh... maksudnya sepeda itu... sepeda motor.
kalau maksudnya motor itu... mobil ya ?
lha kalau kamsudnya mobil ? .... he..he..he...  :Plane:

----------


## Tiny

1. Olahraga (Futsal, Voli, Basket)
2. Terumbu karang dan ikan laut

 ::

----------


## nox

> ikutan yah :
> 
> 1. futsal
> 2. nge-band ( saya gitaris ) 
> 3. maen game


wah ada juga yg sama..
hobi yg lain..
maen game... DotA yuks.. 
bulutangkis

----------


## ipan

punya saya yang tersisa cuma susuki FXR150 sisa one make race om gajah..itu pun full ori tanpa oprekan..cm gr2 racun koi sekarang motornya di jadikan centelan segala macem..mulai sisa wairing dan lainnya..hehehehe..ayo kita PV aja om..

----------


## ipan

hahahaha...om klbid bisa aja.. di surabaya biasa kalo nyebut motor itu sepedah..lha kalo sepedah di bilang ngonthel om..hahahaha..jangan di rubah lho om..

----------


## klbid

> hahahaha...om klbid bisa aja.. di surabaya biasa kalo nyebut motor itu sepedah..lha kalo sepedah di bilang ngonthel om..hahahaha..jangan di rubah lho om..


ngonthel bukannya... xxx ? he..he..he...

----------


## mrbunta

> oh... maksudnya sepeda itu... sepeda motor.
> kalau maksudnya motor itu... mobil ya ?
> lha kalau kamsudnya mobil ? .... he..he..he...


 betullllllllllllllll

----------


## mrbunta

> punya saya yang tersisa cuma susuki FXR150 sisa one make race om gajah..itu pun full ori tanpa oprekan..cm gr2 racun koi sekarang motornya di jadikan centelan segala macem..mulai sisa wairing dan lainnya..hehehehe..ayo kita PV aja om..


 ayoooooooo mau PV kapan?
sabtu besok pada ngontel semua nih. di area timur. mau ikut om ipan?

----------


## Y4m1n

Selain KOI 9 ekor, di rumah juga ada 2 ekor kenari.

----------


## ADI KOI

> boleh juga tuh ide nya.. ayo siapa yang bisa nyanyi. maen bas, kibord.....???


sip-sip hayo siapa lagi yg bisa main musik.. ::

----------


## GTkoi

1. maen gitar
2. belak-belokin pesawat termasuk pesawat tempur
 :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## koinia

> kalo saya hobby sama anjing beagle, hehe lucu soalnya. sama hobby mancing di laut.


Pantesan nick namenya type joran poping dari shimano......... eheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> kalo saya hobby sama anjing beagle, hehe lucu soalnya. sama hobby mancing di laut.


wah oom hobby kita sama, koi, mancing darat maupun laut, aquarium air laut, dan berkebun.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> sip-sip hayo siapa lagi yg bisa main musik..


keyboard dan piano bisa jg oom.

----------


## koinia

> wah oom hobby kita sama, koi, mancing darat maupun laut, aquarium air laut, dan berkebun.


Om Slamet juga hobby mancing di laut ya??????

----------


## Kempinskoi

GT... Marlin.... Tuna... Aih aih itu kalau udah strike wuiiiiih mantab bener tarikan nya, bener 2x bikin hati puas badan lemes deh pokok nya ha 3x

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Om Slamet juga hobby mancing di laut ya??????


iya oom, pokoknya yg ada ikannya saya suka. Galatama kolam jg suka ikutan. Kapan nih kita mancing bareng? Oom kempinskoi sptnya mau join jg tuh. Jd on the way ke spot, kita bisa ngobrol koi dulu. Atau mau PV sekalian bawa joran? He3

----------


## iyos

binatang lain sy..kucing 13 ekor,anjing 3,monyet 2,kakak tua..ikan lain aligator biasa,aligator spatula 2 eko dah 80cm an,aba2,palmas batik.palmas orna(mreka lumayan buat bantu nyortir),ikan waru...tp yg sy anggap hobi koi n gitar aja..penampakan slh 1 monyet pantai

----------


## Kaibutsu

> Pantesan nick namenya type joran poping dari shimano......... eheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh


ahhahahah...... tau juga om koinia. om suka juga mancing laut ya?

----------


## Kaibutsu

> GT... Marlin.... Tuna... Aih aih itu kalau udah strike wuiiiiih mantab bener tarikan nya, bener 2x bikin hati puas badan lemes deh pokok nya ha 3x



wahhh  enak bener pernah dapet tuna,  marlin. saya paling paling dapet GT om. tempat ga memungkinkan buat trollingn soalna. heheheheh

----------


## Kaibutsu

> iya oom, pokoknya yg ada ikannya saya suka. Galatama kolam jg suka ikutan. Kapan nih kita mancing bareng? Oom kempinskoi sptnya mau join jg tuh. Jd on the way ke spot, kita bisa ngobrol koi dulu. Atau mau PV sekalian bawa joran? He3


hiihiihih... sebener nya lucu juga ya om, seneng koi tapi seneng mancing ikan. hahahahahah.... :Smokin:  :Smokin:

----------


## siunk

ikut nimbrung......dulu sebelum married saya suka trolling, mancing di laut,...sekarang udah punya anak  bini, jadi kaga bisa di tinggal berhari hari ke laut...jadinya hobby barunya cuma wisata kuliner ajah...hehhee

----------


## koinia

> iya oom, pokoknya yg ada ikannya saya suka. Galatama kolam jg suka ikutan. Kapan nih kita mancing bareng? Oom kempinskoi sptnya mau join jg tuh. Jd on the way ke spot, kita bisa ngobrol koi dulu. Atau mau PV sekalian bawa joran? He3


Om Slamer, Om Kepinski, Om Kaibutsu kalau mau bikin trip bareng bulan akhir Maret atau awal April saya ada trip ke Ambon (Bandanera) disana ikan2x masih banyak sekali, kalau poping ikannya tuna, kalau troling bisa dpaat marlin (teman ada dapat 250kg [email protected]!!! di bulan desember 2010) atau mau jigging? bisa dapat yellow fin tuna dan dog tooth asyik banget......

----------


## harley

Selain Koi Keeping, saya juga hobby motor besar (sesuai nick saya), kebetulan juga pengurus HDCI Semarang... dan juga mobil type Double Cabin...

----------


## ipan

kalo sabtu saya kebagian anter anak sekolah om gajah.. ::  kalo minggu masih bisa sih..lain waktu deh om...

----------


## edwin

> Selain Koi Keeping, saya juga hobby motor besar (sesuai nick saya), kebetulan juga pengurus HDCI Semarang... dan juga mobil type Double Cabin...


harley memang menggiurkan ya om.... masih impian nih pengen punya 1

----------


## mrbunta

> kalo sabtu saya kebagian anter anak sekolah om gajah.. kalo minggu masih bisa sih..lain waktu deh om...


 siappppppppppppppp.

----------


## harley

> harley memang menggiurkan ya om.... masih impian nih pengen punya 1


Semoga impian nya lekas tercapai ya Om...

----------


## victor



----------


## ADI KOI

> keyboard dan piano bisa jg oom.


 tinggal nunggu basis sama vokaler nih jadi deh.. ::

----------


## budidjo

> tinggal nunggu basis sama vokaler nih jadi deh..


wah bisa jadi pengiring acara koi show bulan maret nih.....

----------


## Silent_Forest

> 


Aaaaaagh Husky.... Husky.... Husky...., beli berapa nih om, anjrit... gue suka banget sama jenis yang satu ini

----------


## Silent_Forest

> Wah...sama kita, ada tabulampot yg agak 'antik' nggak om?


Ha 3x nggak ada yang antik om, semua nya biasa 2x aja, paling yang agak antik jambu bol sama delima putih aja

----------


## sgotama

Nda Mau kalah sama om Victor ah....mejeng dolo...

----------


## shreddymaster

> keyboard dan piano bisa jg oom.


saya bas, gitar dan drum dikit2  ::

----------


## ADI KOI

> wah bisa jadi pengiring acara koi show bulan maret nih.....


wahh.. hayukk lahh..  ::

----------


## este

Kalo saya hobinya banyak banget nih tapi yang saya tekuni cuman koi dan futsal aja  ^^

SD hobi burung kenari + cupang + badminton
smp hobi burung kenari + badminton
sma hobi futsal + burung kenari + koi
Kuliah hobi futsal + koi + hamster dll
Saya suka segala jenis burung sama binatang yang hidup di air,hobi binatang yang hidup di darat kebetulan hamster aja  ^^

----------


## budidjo

> Kalo saya hobinya banyak banget nih tapi yang saya tekuni cuman koi dan futsal aja  ^^
> 
> SD hobi burung kenari + cupang + badminton
> smp hobi burung kenari + badminton
> sma hobi futsal + burung kenari + koi
> Kuliah hobi futsal + koi + hamster dll
> Saya suka segala jenis burung sama binatang yang hidup di air,hobi binatang yang hidup di darat kebetulan hamster aja  ^^


wah saya baru mulai kenari oom, bisa pond visit sambil belajar piara kenari dong,

----------


## chivas

> wahh hobi2nya masih berkaitan dengan mahluk
> hidup yah om2 semua, ada yg hobi main musik atau olahraga gitu ga? jd mungkin bisa diadain acara rutin misal ngeband bareng atau main futsal bareng gitu.. hehe


Futsal sdh lama direncanakan nih di kois cuman blm terlaksana....hayuuuk futsal pasti bnyk yg ikut....

----------


## shreddymaster

untuk HTP di hanggar.. lagu pembukanya... Andai aku gayus   ::

----------


## Silent_Forest

Lagu belah duren aja om, biar rame Wkwkwkwkwkwk, tarik maaaaang...  :Lock1:

----------


## edwin

kalo saya dulu hobby manfish & koki
sempet piara louhan & anjing
sekarang hobby koi & sesekali bersepeda keliling2

----------


## shreddymaster

> Lagu belah duren aja om, biar rame Wkwkwkwkwkwk, tarik maaaaang...


memangnya nanti akan ada panggung beserta peralatannya???

----------


## budidjo

> memangnya nanti akan ada panggung beserta peralatannya???


kalo minat bisa diusulkan ke panitia.....

----------


## ADI KOI

> kalo minat bisa diusulkan ke panitia.....


 nahhh.. siapa donk yg bisa berhubungan dengan panitia, saya msh nubie , belon kenal sapa2 nih omm..  ::

----------


## este

> wah saya baru mulai kenari oom, bisa pond visit sambil belajar piara kenari dong,


 boleh dong,kebeneran kenari sekarang di urus sama rekan papih saya  ^^
kalo pon visit masih malu2in koleksinya  ^^

----------


## iwan_makassar

om..om....udah ada yg nyoba pelihara ayam ketawa? dijamin terkekeh2...hahahahaha, kebetulan saya punya banyak koleksi mulai dari yang show quality atau sekedar hiburan.
jika minat bisa diatur...hehehehe...

----------


## budidjo

> om..om....udah ada yg nyoba pelihara ayam ketawa? dijamin terkekeh2...hahahahaha, kebetulan saya punya banyak koleksi mulai dari yang show quality atau sekedar hiburan.
> jika minat bisa diatur...hehehehe...


baru denger nih oom, serius?  bisa upload fotonya dong, siapa tau bisa ikut ketawa..

----------


## budidjo

> boleh dong,kebeneran kenari sekarang di urus sama rekan papih saya  ^^
> kalo pon visit masih malu2in koleksinya  ^^


posisi mana oom, aku akhir bln sdh di jkt, siapa tau timing pas bisa pond visit or cage visit..

----------


## iwan_makassar

> baru denger nih oom, serius? bisa upload fotonya dong, siapa tau bisa ikut ketawa..


iya om....nanti sy upload videonya....

----------


## iwan_makassar

ayam ketawa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fWSiXHd8Zs

----------


## iwan_makassar

ayam ketawa kuntilanak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TiHQ0_bLQA

----------


## Koifocus

Penghuni Baru Aquarium

----------


## klbid

wah........................

----------


## neutokoi

Gua pernah liat ikan ini kalo lagi makan sadis banget, kasih ikan feeder yg ukuran panjangnya kira2 dari mata sampe ujung moncong juga habis sekali santap, giginya berjejer, sadis dan sangar..

----------


## Silent_Forest

Kalau nggak salah itu ikan aligator kan alias ikan buaya...

----------


## abm

> Kalau nggak salah itu ikan aligator kan alias ikan buaya...


yupp bener Om... itu ikan aligator.... hehehehe... pernah baca berita.. di daerah madura.. ada orang tidak sengaja nangkap ni ikan di sungai.. ukuran udh gede  sih ada setengah meter... sama penduduk sekitar di kira ikan siluman... hahahahahahaha..... parah nih kurangnya informasi... malah dikait kaitkan mistik... hehehehehe.......

----------


## tosailover

> yupp bener Om... itu ikan aligator.... hehehehe... pernah baca berita.. di daerah madura.. ada orang tidak sengaja nangkap ni ikan di sungai.. ukuran udh gede  sih ada setengah meter... sama penduduk sekitar di kira ikan siluman... hahahahahahaha..... parah nih kurangnya informasi... malah dikait kaitkan mistik... hehehehehe.......


di sungai mekong , Thailand kalo gak salah banyak d..pernah liat di Nat Geo kalo gak salah

----------


## Silent_Forest

Ha 3x sebagian masyarakat kita masih deket sama hal 2x seperti itu kali om, maka nya dikit 2x di kaitin ma mistik dikit 2x di kaitin sama mistik, mendingan kita makan steak aja yu' ha 3x, btw kira 2x nih ikan bisa di hand feeding nggak yah...  ::

----------


## neutokoi

> ayam ketawa kuntilanak
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TiHQ0_bLQA


Baru liat link yg ini, lucu banget yach, nggak kebayang kalo ayam bisa ketawa dan ngakak kayak gitu .....mantap....

----------


## tosailover

> Ha 3x sebagian masyarakat kita masih deket sama hal 2x seperti itu kali om, maka nya dikit 2x di kaitin ma mistik dikit 2x di kaitin sama mistik, mendingan kita makan steak aja yu' ha 3x, btw kira 2x nih ikan bisa di hand feeding nggak yah...


iya Om..disana org bule malah suka jadiin fishing trophy hahaha

----------


## tosailover

> Baru liat link yg ini, lucu banget yach, nggak kebayang kalo ayam bisa ketawa dan ngakak kayak gitu .....mantap....


kalo ayam bisa melek waktu malem kalo bunyi udah pada lari ya orang-orang yg dengerin suaranya hahaha

----------


## klbid

> kalo ayam bisa melek waktu malem kalo bunyi udah pada lari ya orang-orang yg dengerin suaranya hahaha


itu kalo di desa om,
kalo di 'kota', orang-orang pada ndatengin ayamnya...  :Tongue:

----------


## Silent_Forest

> itu kalo di desa om,
> kalo di 'kota', orang-orang pada ndatengin ayamnya...


Kalo yang di kampus om ?

----------


## budidjo

Ini info menarik waktu kemarin baca "Koikichi" nya Waddy, ternyata kebanyakan hobbyist koi punya hobby lain.

----------


## klbid

> Kalo yang di kampus om ?


 kalo dikampus, orang-orang ndatengin kantinnya... :Tongue:

----------


## arind

> Penghuni Baru Aquarium


Longnose ya om. Saya sudah pelihara 2 tahunan ga mau gede2. malah yang spatula yg lebih gede, sampai ga bisa gerak di aquarium. Akhirnya dititip ke toko ikan saja. hehehe

Kalau ada yang berminat meminang monggo.....

----------


## Koifocus

Waduh ndak tau saya om, saya masih baru melihara nya, sekarang ikan nya dah gendut banget nih kaya lontong, soal nya makan nya dah mulai rakus, dah mulai bisa makan ikan mas kecil, tadi nya makan nya cuma ikan cere

----------


## budidjo

> Waduh ndak tau saya om, saya masih baru melihara nya, sekarang ikan nya dah gendut banget nih kaya lontong, soal nya makan nya dah mulai rakus, dah mulai bisa makan ikan mas kecil, tadi nya makan nya cuma ikan cere


 Kalo tambah besar makanannya ko??i

----------


## klbid

> Waduh ndak tau saya om, saya masih baru melihara nya, sekarang ikan nya dah gendut banget nih kaya lontong, soal nya makan nya dah mulai rakus, dah mulai bisa makan ikan mas kecil, tadi nya makan nya cuma ikan cere


gendut kaya lontong itu yg bgm ya...

----------


## martian

> Kalo tambah besar makanannya ko??i


gkgkgkgk...bener om, saya pernah liat size gedenya di toko ikan.
klo saya suka rawat pohon bonsai  ::

----------


## budidjo

Giant Platty di kolam, ukuran sekitar 30 cm an, yg normal paling 5 cm ya, ikutan makan pellet koi

----------

